# CM9 in the works?



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DFgHAi7-xkXiRdU5S6WXsqx26lzmiI60tntQhqsz6Js/edit?pli=1

Or are they just saying CM7 won't happen?


----------



## phoenixthrone (Oct 18, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> https://docs.google....z6Js/edit?pli=1
> 
> Or are they just saying CM7 won't happen?


*Q: And Thunderbolt (Mecha)?
A: Also skipping CyanogenMod 7, going directly to CyanogenMod 9. Will not pass go. Will not collect $200...*


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly what I am referring to. It could be taken either way...


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

What I get from it is that it will be getting CM9 officially. CM7 is no go.

Needless to say the Thunderbolt is probably 6+ months away from getting a stable CM9 release. CM9 even on a GNexus is missing quite alot of the "stuff" that makes it Cyanogenmod in the first place. Given that the GNexus was launched with ICS and is the stable release platform for the AOSP code, and it still doesn't have a fully fleshed out CM9, expect to wait a long time for the Thunderbolt to receive it, seeing as how we don't even have ICS yet period.


----------



## giant22000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just because we've seen comments on the net that supports ICS officially coming our way, do not get your hopes up. IMO, the best we could hope for is a leak so the dev's can get ahold of the RIL. This is at current not looking promising either. FWIW, if there is no release/leak within a few months and you can not live without ICS, then it is time to move on as other older HTC phones have already seen leaks... JMHO


----------



## phoenixthrone (Oct 18, 2011)

giant22000 said:


> Just because we've seen comments on the net that supports ICS officially coming our way, do not get your hopes up. IMO, the best we could hope for is a leak so the dev's can get ahold of the RIL. This is at current not looking promising either. FWIW, if there is no release/leak within a few months and you can not live without ICS, then it is time to move on as other older HTC phones have already seen leaks... JMHO


This.

The original Incredible got an ICS build already thanks to AOKP, yet nothing for the Thunderbolt. Whatever they had to do to get calls and internet working at the same time on this phone really did a number on it's portability for ROMs requiring a new RIL. I love the Tbolt, hate the complications it seems to run into while trying to get new ROMs built for it.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

phoenixthrone said:


> This.
> 
> The original Incredible got an ICS build already thanks to AOKP, yet nothing for the Thunderbolt. Whatever they had to do to get calls and internet working at the same time on this phone really did a number on it's portability for ROMs requiring a new RIL. I love the Tbolt, hate the complications it seems to run into while trying to get new ROMs built for it.


4g makes cracking the ril very time consuming

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

They're saying both. CM7 development stopped a while ago for us. The only builds proceeding with CM7 were Thundershed and the like.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

And that's where open source is such a win for all of us. It's not critical that the Thunderbolt have an "official" CM; folks like workshed can use the code base and deliver.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

padraic said:


> And that's where open source is such a win for all of us. It's not critical that the Thunderbolt have an "official" CM; folks like workshed can use the code base and deliver.


Yeah but in a way, don't you hate this phone for that? My original phone going back almost 2 years was the Droid X. At the time, it felt like everyone else could rock custom AOSP ROM's, namely Cyanogen. And back then I don't even recall there being "unofficially" supported phones. You either had it or you didn't. At the time the OG EVO was the big boy for HTC and I always looked at HTC like that'll be my next phone, whatever great HTC device comes out and is S-OFF so I can truly make the most of it with official CM7 support woo.

Sure enough, I pick the one that's had nothing but trouble for developers since day one







I feel like I would have gone farther sticking it out with the Droid X and it's (still) locked bootloader rofl.

Idk, but something about the Thunderbolt just... disappoints me. I love my CM7.2 and am so grateful these guys got it running period. But man, it's disappointing to see some seriously OLD phones get ICS and AOSP without issue while this thing just gets the skip =(


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

That's just the nature of the beast, with the speed they keep delivering new phones with new specs, it doesn't make them any money to continue developing for an "old" phone. Especially with the attitude of most people of gotta-have-the-newest-one-itis.

I know how ya feel with the X, I had one as well. I am honestly not disappointed with any phone I've gotten so far, just get frustrated with the glaring differences, like the locked bootloader. As long as I can have a rom that I can throw my tweaks into, which are minor ones, I am content.

Sent from my LiquidThunderbolt


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

The bolt is a great phone. People just focuses on the negative. Sure we have to wait but the devs comes through with great roms. I don't think there is a rom for any phone that ever got made with ease. How much different is an official release of cm7 compared to the unofficial versions? We have by far the easiest phone to root and gain s off than any other phone out besides the gnex. So focus on the positive stuff and how nice is it to rub in att owners faces when they say well I can do voice and data at the same time. We can say well so do we lol

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the only reason the Bolt isn't "officially" supported by CM7, apparently, is that including code to support the Bolt's radio configuration screws with other phones pretty badly. there doesn't seem to be any real difference in functionality.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree with Jedi. Don't see how people could say bad things about this phone. Sure it had its bugs but c'Mon, lte speeds, voice and data, dlna capabilities. I'd much rather have lte and wait for ics than have ics on 3g. Focus on the positive people


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Honestly it doesn't bother me all that much, Thundershed is great on the tbolt and so is many of the desensed roms, I run happy trials as my daily driver.
I just put the ICS leak on my work phone the SGS2 and it's good and has some really nice additional features, but it's not like it adds any neccesary functionality for me.
I think CM9 will eventually start releasing roms for the thunderbolt as planned, but just like with gingerbread they really hadn't built a stable RIL for CM7 until HTC released Gingerbread., and I tip my hat at htc for promising to release ICS for the thunderbolt, I really thought we were going to be overlooked.

I do think manufacturers should provide more timely updates and support older phones than they currently do, HTC and Motorola's statements about making fewer phones, and focusing on making the models they do release better gives me hope that this will improve in the future. With the fury that manufacturer's released phones in 2011 I think it was inevitable that some phones got left behind or got slower updates, it was just too much.


----------

